# Vanilla Bean...any ideas? :)



## Sweet (Aug 2, 2008)

I just ordered a 1/4 pound of vanilla beans, and I'd really love to make something sweet and delicious with them. Anyone have any ideas? 

I'm kind of new to the whole cooking world. I just moved out of my rents house and this is basically my first time on my own, like, cooking (but I really love to learn!)..so...nothing too difficult!! Lol


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

you can store some in sugar in a sealed container.  A few weeks or months you get some Vanilla Sugar which can be used in anything with sugar  and it will have some vanilla flavor in it.


some thing on the top of my head.

creme brulee
vanilla pastry cream


----------



## Sweet (Aug 2, 2008)

Creme Brulee sounds fancy- is it hard to make?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> some thing on the top of my head.



Want me to knock it off?  

I too was going for the creme brulee and the sugar idea.  You can also look up vanilla reductions and use them with savory dishes.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 2, 2008)

Apple season will be here soon.  I think a little vanilla bean seeds in an apple pie is heaven on a plate!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

hahah K. Elf


Creme brulee is one of those thigns that sound hard but is realyl easy.

The first tiem youll probably struggle but then after that I think youll grab it perfectly.

The hard part is tempering the milk with the eggs/sugar mixture and not currdeling the eggs.

and whisking the eggs and sugar.

Testing for doneness is easy.  when it doesnt liek make waves when you jiggle the sheet pan

ohh yeah make sure you cook it in a water bath to help with even baking


(wow that post was all voer the place.)


----------



## babetoo (Aug 2, 2008)

hi tried to send you a welcome post on other thread. keep losing it for some reason. 

babe


----------



## Sweet (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, hello  hehe, thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2008)

Panna Cotta, baked custard all benefit from a vanilla bean and are easy to do...Home made ice cream great and it tastes so much better than store bought..Take a used vanilla bean and out it in a container with sugar Vanilla sugar in place of reg sugar in anything sweet is wonderful and so easy to do, just don't use a new bean, use one you've scraped the seeds from...I do
kadesma


----------



## merstar (Aug 2, 2008)

These all have gotten great reviews, and use vanilla beans. (Haven't tried any of them yet, except for the Chocolate Orbit Cake, and it's great). Will PM any one of these recipes to you if you're interested.

Vanilla Bean Cheesecake (Bon Appetit), Chocolate Orbit Cake with Creme Anglaise (David Lebovitz), Peach Cake with Apricot and Vanilla Glaze (Fine Cooking), Zingerman's Funky Dark Chocolate Cookies, Mixed Berries with Vanilla Bean Syrup (Fine Cooking).


----------



## Sweet (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooh, I'd love the recipe for the vanilla bean cheesecake and the mixed berries with vanilla bean syrup!!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheesecake is the first thing that i thought of, its so good to use real vanilla beans in cheesecake 

Use it in cream, in victoria sponges, brownies, ice creams, smoothies. if you have loads, use a few to flavour regular sugar


----------



## merstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet said:


> Oooh, I'd love the recipe for the vanilla bean cheesecake and the mixed berries with vanilla bean syrup!!



Here ya go - I just checked and found two vanilla bean cheesecakes saved in my files. The first is from Bon Appetit, as mentioned above, and the second is from an unknown source - both had great reviews. (I also sent you a PM).

VANILLA BEAN CHEESECAKE WITH CRANBERRY JEWEL TOPPING
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/2618

VANILLA BEAN CHEESECAKE
Vanilla Bean Cheesecake Recipe | Recipezaar

MIXED BERRIES WITH VANILLA BEAN SYRUP
Mixed Berries with Vanilla Bean Syrup - Fine Cooking


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 6, 2008)

I make my own vanilla extract by putting them in vodka and waiting 9-12 months. It also makes a nice gift to someone that likes to bake.


----------

